# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Hörbücher und Hörspiele

## Daniel Sun

Aufgewachsen bin ich mit den ???, TKKG, den Fünf Freunden und so weiter. Viele diese Hörspiele, haben mich durch die Jahre meiner Kindheit begleitet, bis ich wohl doch irgendwie zu alt geworden bin und die Hörspiel-Kassetten den Musik-Kassetten weichen mußten.  Doch jetzt, viele Jahre später, habe ich Hörspiele für mich wieder entdeckt und das Internet bietet reichliche davon....  

Wenn interesse besteht, können wir hier ja mal was sammeln! Oder interessiert das außer mir keine Sau?

Egal...ich fange einfach mal an!

Radio Tatort 
Vom ARD gibt es eine eigene Seite auf der man die Radio Tatorte nachhören kann und teils auch Downloaden kann. Der aktuelle Fall steht vom 23.02.-02.03. zum Download bereit: Falsches Herz

----------


## Daniel Sun

Hier gibt es noch eins zum Download: Das Canossa Virus

----------


## Didi-K

Gute Idee, Daniel!   ::  

Bis jetzt habe ich mich wenig für Hörbücher bzw. Hörspiele interessiert, aber ich hatte mir vor meiner Thailand-Reise ein Hörbuch auf meinen mp3-player kopiert. Auf dem Flug und später im Isaan (wo viel Zeit für sowas war   ::  ) hat sich das gut bewährt. Vielleicht vertreibt´s auch dem einen oder anderen Expat die Langeweile ...   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ja Didi, das war auch meine Idee, einfach was aufs Telefon geladen und immer was zu hören dabei!

----------

